# McDonough Loft



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Does any one have any Fabry's from Frank McDonough, hopefully out of AU 95 SCO 0076? 
Dave


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

I have Fabry's from Dave O' shield's that originate from Jerry Wallace and colonel grantham and a chocolate white flight from Frank but not from that bird you're looking for. Any other Fabry Fans out there?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

I have some but I don't know if they are from there or not. There mine uncle stuff. I won't know but all I know is that they came from a line of Fabry's.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have fabry strain in my loft from Black lake lofts


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Dave,
Don't know if you'd be interested but Alex has another Fabry bird for sale on this auction:
http://www.pigeonauction.com/lot.cfm?lotID=43020


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Frank McDonough and he is going to raise me a young bird out of my birds brother. I usually wont bring in a bird with out a race record, but I'll make an exception in this case.
Dave


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds good,hope it works out for you.


----------



## INDBIRDMAN (Nov 22, 2007)

*fabry breeders*

lookin for guys that still breed the old line fabrys


----------



## INDBIRDMAN (Nov 22, 2007)

*yeah i breed the fabrys have birds from frank and several others from various places*



derrick206 said:


> I have Fabry's from Dave O' shield's that originate from Jerry Wallace and colonel grantham and a chocolate white flight from Frank but not from that bird you're looking for. Any other Fabry Fans out there?


I am a fabry breeder have birds from frank and from other places my loft is 95% fabry


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have several down from Frank's 076 cock, plus some that a friend has had for 30 years.
Dave


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

Where did your guys other Fabry's come from?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I also have an old school bloodline of Fabry's from Dave Anderson.


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

How'd the o'shields Fabry's do for you Pollo?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

derrick206 said:


> How'd the o'shields Fabry's do for you Pollo?


Yet to find out, I didn't fly Y/B this season so I will test them for the 2015 OB season it took me sometime to pair them up I paired 2 fabry's together and paired a fabry cock with a Janssen hen. both pair of birds gave me some good healthy looking birds I only flew them out 50 miles so far. can't wait for OB season to see the results.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Selling my best breeder, who is 100% Fabry http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/very-proven-fabry-cock-for-sale-75335.html


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

A little story that might interest you about Frank McDonoughs birds. I started in racing pigeons about 3 years ago and I bought some homers from the near by flea market. Among these birds was a blue check hen 8400, I bought her for 5 dollars, she didnt handle well and was a little big but she has become my foundation breeding hen. She has bred two diploma winners in two years of racing, along with two birds that have made the champion bird list in my club. The #4 bird in the pigeon talk classic when it was held in Georgia. Her son who I stocked, as he was flown when I lived at a different location, has bred me another diploma winner who also performed very well in multiple races and made this years AU champion bird list for GA. Needless to say I wanted to know where this hen came from and she was lost after flying a 150 mile race. This birds kids have scored and won diplomas in multiple races beating guys who are expert flyers and have spent tens of thousands of dollars on their birds and have much better loft positions than I do and I bought her for 5$ dollars. I called Frank after I figured out it was his bird and he couldnt even find her on his breeding records but she was in the top 10% of a 100 mile race in 2008. I couldnt help but laugh when I figured it all out.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well that was a good read I really like Frank's birds and get them when ever I get a chance.
Dave


----------

